
Ask HN: Do you look into the Testimonial section for SaaS purchase? - saradhi
Hello HN,<p>I want to respect users time when collecting the testimonials and ask for only the most useful aspect. Herewith, like to consider HN community opinions on whether you as a Saas user concerned about clientele and testimonials? If yes, what is the one vital thing you look in testimonials, to buy the subscription?<p>Your views and experiences will be a great help.<p>TIA
======
marcinzm
To me testimonials are mostly useful for seeing if a SaaS product has a number
of actual decently sized paying customers. Or in other words, for
understanding the chance of the product ceasing to exist in 6 months due to
the company running out of funding or product-market fit.

~~~
saradhi
Got it. So, a stat display of users count and api usage ️

~~~
marcinzm
Not really, I don't trust stats. A company name and sentence means they are a
costumer willing to have their name publicly attached. I know who they are,
how big they are and that they're involved enough to respond with a quote.
There's at least some legal risk for having a company testimonial that's fake.

